# oestrodial, LH and FSH results



## crystal4314 (Nov 29, 2004)

I had some blood tests done a week ago (I have PCOS and hypothyroidism, ttc'd 4 years before taking a break and going on bcp, cd#42, this is my first cy off bcp, here is my BBT chart http://www2.fertilityfriend.com/home/2107e ) and I got some results this morning. My DR seemed confused by them.

Oestrodial 269
LH 14.1
FSH 7.9

my chart looks like i might have Ovulated last wednesday, which is the day the tests were done. Would these results conflict with that?

thanks


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Have you had any blood tests done at the start of your cycle like day 2 or 3 as it would be easier to advise with those as abaseline.

Ruth


----------



## crystal4314 (Nov 29, 2004)

I've not had any early ones done unfortunately... I've had some done a few years ago, but I doubt they'd be worth much


----------

